# Just Got My Nails Revamped



## Ricci (Apr 21, 2007)

Got new tips on I think this is th ebest shes done so far she's got 9 years experience.. Like them?

Damn its so true.. once u get em done u cant go back unless u got a shitty job done I suppose ..


----------



## Jessica (Apr 21, 2007)

They look great. I had acrylics on my nails up until about a month or so ago. It was sooooo hard finding the right person. I am a freak in finding the best manicurist and I did.....he left the shop and they wouldn't tell to where (i understand) so i just said F it.....and i took them off!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 21, 2007)

ohh lucky girl.

I want to get some fake nails.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yea same here. I took mine off about a month ago and Im glad I did. I liked em and all but Id rather go all natural. They are very cute tho.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 21, 2007)

Im glad u are glad but why u r glad? wernt they nice looking?


----------



## katana (Apr 21, 2007)

They look good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got mine re-done the exact same way today, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMudPie (Apr 21, 2007)

They look great! I got mine done two weeks ago... time for a fill.


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 21, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Shelley (Apr 21, 2007)

They look great Ricci!


----------



## han (Apr 21, 2007)

very pretty! they did a nice job( which is rare) to find someone good


----------



## LVA (Apr 21, 2007)

They look great!


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 21, 2007)

Your nails are so pretty, Ricci!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Apr 21, 2007)

They look very pretty!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedangel (Apr 21, 2007)

I'd love to get em done but I wear contacts so I cant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use press on's though if its a special occassion and they stay on a day or 2 which is ok. Yours look pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 21, 2007)

They look nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sad, I'm gonna have to take mine off for my new job, we're not allowed to have long nails because they do a lot of massage in the spa.


----------



## natalierb (Apr 21, 2007)

I like them, they look very nice.

I wore acrylics for about 10 years, then a year ago I decided to take them off. I love having natural nails now! I think they look better on me, and I won't have to go through the hassle of getting a fill or breaking a nail.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 21, 2007)

Gels rarely break unlike Acrylics


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll find out who my aunt goes to Jessy, and let you know. Her nails always look killer! I know the lady's name is Maureen, but I'll be damned if I know the name &amp; location of the salon. We know it's by you though somewhat LOL!


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 21, 2007)

wow they look awsome

i miss my nails i cut them all 2 days ago :s


----------



## semantje (Apr 21, 2007)

those are pretty, she did a great job


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

or unless you have shitty job that won't let you wear them!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 22, 2007)

very pretty! i wanna get mine done this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 22, 2007)

They look great...I love my overlay...they hardly ever break and the polish doesn't chip...love that part...my pet peeve is chipped nail polish...lol


----------



## Geek (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok...what about that tatoo?


----------



## Ricci (Apr 22, 2007)

It got done when I was 13.. Its going to be covered by a rose &amp; stem tattoo this summer


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 30, 2007)

They look so nice! I wish I could afford to get my nails done all the time. Now I just stick with painting my own. I work with kids anyways, so it's really impractical for me to have them on. *sigh*


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Apr 30, 2007)

I love fake nails and have had them for 6 months.I love my manicurist : )


----------



## farris2 (May 19, 2007)

beautiful...I used to wear the french but had to stop...I used nail Envy to get my nails back in good shape.


----------

